# Need a little help please!!



## Deleted member 527163

Hello all. I am new to Miu Miu and was wondering if anyone could give me any information on this bag. 
If I could find out what year it's from and the name of the bag or family it's from along with the type of leather it's made of.  
I don't have the bag yet, all I know is it's a smaller shoulder bag, dimensions are approximately 11" x 6.5" x 3.5", is made in Italy and has silver hardware. Thank you in advance for any info you can give me.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Anybody??


----------



## Asunetec

is the other side the same?


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Yes, both sides are identical. It holds alot for it's size and is super soft leather. Now that I have it, the hardware looks to be more of a light gunmetal. Hope that helps!


----------



## dotty8

I haven't seen it before... does it have any Miu miu logos?


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Yes, it does have miu miu logos!! It has the logos on the hardware, on the zipper pull and also the inside tag and it says it's made in Italy. Also, the number on the inside zipped pocket is #122. It also came with the Miu Miu dust bag. It is authentic. I'm thinking it could be an older bag.
Seeing this is a Miu Miu thread, I thought someone would know about it. 
I've seen the bag in tan on another site but I can't seem to find much information on it.


----------



## Val9012

Hi, anyone can help me? I would like to know what model is this?


----------

